# Burning oil smell after change



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow I can't believe people. If you don't mind me asking what dealership was it? I've had mine in several times to Thourobred in Chandler and they have been perfect.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Freeway Chebby. I've only been to Thorobred once (AC mildew smell), but they seem more competent.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Freeway is horrible. So is Brown & Brown for that matter. No problems with Thorobred (yet). 

My guess is the oil change was initially done sloppy and they wiped the housing afterwards but some of it was still present on the turbo. Luckily there was no fire as a result.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MIPS64 said:


> Freeway is horrible. So is Brown & Brown for that matter. No problems with Thorobred (yet).
> 
> My guess is the oil change was initially done sloppy and they wiped the housing afterwards but some of it was still present on the turbo. Luckily there was no fire as a result.


I believe he has an LS with the 1.8L, which does not have a turbo.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Still probably spilled some on the exhaust manifold and didn't wipe it off. I had a car with a leaky valve cover gasket that stunk real bad at idle, but even with a hot turbo, never caught fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably why NickD changes NickD's oil, even if one drop of oil is spilled, it gets cleaned up. He also knows what kind of filter and oil is used, and also sprays all those rubber bushing suspension bushings with silicone. Drain plug and filter capped are torqued to proper specifications.

Plus while under there, inspects for any possible trouble areas.

He also gets bored sitting at dealer waiting for it to get done, least by doing it himself, keeps himself occupied. Plus has an extra 40 bucks in his pocket. That's what they charge extra, least around here for dexos oil they are suppose to use anyway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Took Penny in for her second oil change this morning. Had to yell at the service guys to NOT TOUCH THE GORRAM TIRES, no letting them down to 35 psi and no rotation! Just change her oil and filter as the OLM was down to 30% (11,300 miles, 6,000 since first change), can you handle that?
> 
> 2 hours later, they give her back to me with the AC on full cold/recirc and the fan on 3. Srsly u guise, it's like 75 degrees out there, what were you trying to prove?
> 
> Also... smell of burning oil through the dash vents. The dipstick and fill cap were on snug and I didn't see any drips from the filter housing, so where the fsck was it coming from? It eased off after about 15 minutes of driving, but still. No more dealership service aside from warranty work.



coinneach,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you had at your dealer. If you would like me to document this for you please send me a PM. In your PM please include your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

NickD said:


> Probably why NickD changes NickD's oil, even if one drop of oil is spilled, it gets cleaned up. He also knows what kind of filter and oil is used, and also sprays all those rubber bushing suspension bushings with silicone. Drain plug and filter capped are torqued to proper specifications.
> 
> Plus while under there, inspects for any possible trouble areas.
> 
> He also gets bored sitting at dealer waiting for it to get done, least by doing it himself, keeps himself occupied. Plus has an extra 40 bucks in his pocket. That's what they charge extra, least around here for dexos oil they are suppose to use anyway.


NickD also has his own property on which to perform maintenance, whilst Coinneach lives in an apartment where the manager goes absolutely insane when she sees people turning wrenches.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Probably why NickD changes NickD's oil, even if one drop of oil is spilled, it gets cleaned up. He also knows what kind of filter and oil is used, and also sprays all those rubber bushing suspension bushings with silicone. Drain plug and filter capped are torqued to proper specifications.
> 
> Plus while under there, inspects for any possible trouble areas.
> 
> He also gets bored sitting at dealer waiting for it to get done, least by doing it himself, keeps himself occupied. Plus has an extra 40 bucks in his pocket. That's what they charge extra, least around here for dexos oil they are suppose to use anyway.


Is NickD having an out of body moment?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Is NickD having an out of body moment?


Picked up the 3rd party from Senator Bob Dole when he was running for president. Yeah, didn't think about apartments, wife owns one in Venezuela. Her son saw driving her Toyota and was rear ended by a taxi without insurance, couldn't even close the trunk. All I could find for tools war a rusty pair of vise grips, a couple of screwdrivers, and a pair of channel locks. Said I was going out to do something with that lid.

Wife said you can't work on your cars in the parking lot, said I don't care, going to do it anyway, what are they going to do, throw me out? So got out there and started working on it wishing I had my own tools.

After about a half an hour, had an audience of over 50 people watching me asking me all kinds of questions, even the guards came over. Said sorry, I don't speak Spanish. After removing the rear seat so I could access the trunk lock and remove that also, had to straightened that out, could apply pressure with my feet to straightened out the lid. Needed to have something to hang unto or would just push my body instead. Used some hand bending, but finally got the lid to seat properly. Reinstalled the lock, tested it with the key, and my adudience applauded. Must have been a three hour entertainment for them, because when you live in an apartment, not really much going on.

Wife wasn't the only single mom living there, many others were asking her to ask me if I knew of my Americans like me, LOL. Ha, I didn't know of any. She also suggested we move into an apartment because of all the maintenance involved in owning a home. Replied, what, and lay around getting fat?

I lived in an apartment for awhile, use to change my own oil and do other maintenance at night. But getting soft in my old age, was about 15 years ago, I finally insulated and heated my garage. Did that after changing a Honda clutch in my nephews car when the temperature was 20* below zero.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

coinneach said:


> NickD also has his own property on which to perform maintenance, whilst Coinneach lives in an apartment where the manager goes absolutely insane when she sees people turning wrenches.


I got yelled at once at my apartment complex just for opening my hood to add wiper fluid. *****, please. 

Now I drive around the corner to the visitor spots and work on my car there.

I once changed a clutch in an apartment complex parking lot. It was not fun...not a good place to work on cars.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I got yelled at once at my apartment complex just for opening my hood to add wiper fluid. *****, please.
> 
> Now I drive around the corner to the visitor spots and work on my car there.
> 
> I once changed a clutch in an apartment complex parking lot. It was not fun...not a good place to work on cars.


Fork seal replacement on an old UJM. The local kids loved it (little one: "Wow, a Harley!" older brother: "It's a Suzuki, dumbass." *dopeslap); manager... not so much.


----------

